# Bessacarr E435



## m89001 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi everyone.... newbie to this site.

I have a Bessacarr E435 and am having trouble with the water pressure. Since draining down for the winter I think I may have air in the water system. When I use the loo the and press the water button, the pressure causes the water to shoot out of the toilet causing the shower tray to get wet. The water in the taps also splutters and the pump is taking a lot longer to turn off. Any suggestions??

Thanks in advance :?


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Do you have a Surflo diaphragm pump? We had a Swift van with one and the pump had started to pull in air which caused this problem. If time is no problem you could get it out and get a repair kit (I think that CAT TANKS can get them) If this is the case you might find it weeping round the seal.
Alternatively if you google around you should be able to find a new pump for about £60 or so which might be a better bet. (It takes about 10 Min to get out or in.


----------



## m89001 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you safariboy.... I will see if I can get someone to look at the pump for me... not sure what type it is.


----------

